# 2005 530i Upgrade Sound System



## mpbreg (Mar 21, 2005)

Is it possible to upgrade to the BMW 530i sound system to the Logic7 AFTER purchase. I've had my car for a few months and I am pleased with everything except my choice not to go with the Premium Sound Package.

Is still possible to upgarde post-factory? Will they do that at BMW?


----------



## Jalli (Jan 10, 2005)

They will do anything for enough $$ , don't the new cars use MOST though?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

mpbreg said:


> Is it possible to upgrade to the BMW 530i sound system to the Logic7 AFTER purchase. I've had my car for a few months and I am pleased with everything except my choice not to go with the Premium Sound Package.
> 
> Is still possible to upgarde post-factory? Will they do that at BMW?


No!! It cannot be done... :tsk:


----------

